# Simple shot latex.does it last longer?



## Soske (Oct 24, 2020)

I ordered some .7 simple shot black latex because some people had said it lasted longer. I'm currently shooting .75 precise. Does anyone have experience with both? Do you think the SS will last longer in general then the precise?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I do. I haven't shot the .75 but have shot the heck out of the .40 .50 & .60. The rolls that I have are probably the longest lasting elastic I've tried, other than the original gzk white, which they've discontinued. 
I think you'll like it.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes I found that .6 and .7 simple shot did last longer than the precise, but it also had a stiffer feel to it. Personally I'd like the stiffer feel of the simplified black and the precise was just too stretchy for my taste.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I have a recent thread on the SS .6 elastic. Longest lasting elastic I've ever used. Bordering on paranormal! It finally showed a slight tear last night after I don't know how many hundreds of shots.


----------



## Heifereye (Nov 17, 2019)

I find it to be about the same. SS latex has a stretch ratio of 600% and Precise is about 650%. So I cut them at different lengths for my draw length. I like them both!


----------



## Soske (Oct 24, 2020)

It was probably your post I was reading stringslap.

Good to know it is stiff. The gen3 precise is the stiff kind too, that's why I like it. I was a little afraid it would be the old stretchy stuff. The mad power of the stiff latex is what got me back into flatbands


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

.7 SSB is my go to elastic for flats i live that stuff


----------



## Soske (Oct 24, 2020)

What ammo weight do you use dragon eye?


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I'd like to piggy back a question on here DragonEyeShooter1, do you mind sharing your length of pull and band cut for .7 SSB? Kind of would like to see the work of others so I have an idea where to start, thanks


----------



## Soske (Oct 24, 2020)

I just got the .7 ssb it shoots nice. Slightly less power then the .75 precise but less draw weight. I found it to have a bit more stretch then the precise but that may be because it's .7 not .75

I cut it 2cm shorter to get the same elongation as the precise.

Yet to see how long it lasts


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

I mostly use 3/8 at arou d 55 gr. But i use 11mm or 7/16 and some 1/2" or 12 mm, my favorite cut is 3/4"-1/2" and i use some other tapers but that's my fav and i run a 6 3/4"- 8" drowns on the frame and if it's wrapntuck or clips


----------

